# Alfine 11 - exploded view?



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm looking for a view of the internals of the Alfine 11.

Drawing, photos or whatever.


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

EV:
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t.../SG/EV-SG-S700-3092_v1_m56577569830729562.pdf

Photo ?
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7470459&postcount=258


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks. Just what I wanted.


----------

